# Hot Rod FORDS



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*

Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…

BUT first a huge THANK YOU to Bruce, aka "htl" for his valuable assistance in helping me get this build off the ground with extra photos, drawings and encouragement…























































This is my first attempt at both a "blog" and a build project like this…

I've watched, been inspired and encouraged by so many top toy & model makers on LJ's, I've been challenged and stretched to improve my skills…

The time and patience to do these detailed toys is extraordinary, especially for a bloke who enjoys making simple strong toys for children to play with…

Saying that, I still want the Hot Rod to be strong enough for play, so here goes!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


It's clear to me: A lot of Fords are no good.

Nice to read about the help you have got from #4. This is why it's great to be a member of LJ. Success with the hotrod.

Do I see Zebra wood?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> It s clear to me: A lot of Fords are no good.
> 
> Nice to read about the help you have got from #4. This is why it s great to be a member of LJ. Success with the hotrod.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dutchy, Ford's are good, well mine is!
"First On Race Day" is a good slogan I like!!

The detailing timber is "Blackheart Sassafras" 
http://www.tastimber.tas.gov.au/SpeciesDetailsGeneral.aspx?SpeciesID=5
The other main timbers are Faulconbridge Iron Bark from my own tree and Spotted Gum…


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Oooh, is that a magneto ignition


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Hey Crowie … you havent fallen off your perch have you?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Hey *crowie*... That is impressive… who says you cant beat new things into a *crow*...

Soon all we'll be making here at LJ are donks and wheels…



> .... are Faulconbridge Iron Bark from *my own tree*....
> - crowie


Is there no end to your talent?

However, I do agree with *rc* (above)... my brain keeps draining out of my left ear…. maybe you should intersperse orientation.

As I understand it, it is the "metadata" (recorded by the picture taker) that puts a slant on things… Now how you remove it is another thing!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Apologies gents all… I even edited the photos and saved them before adding then to the blog….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Love them wood choices!!!
And that's one mean engine can't wait to see the project it will be pushing.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


*crowie*, no need to apologise… *Ford *and* bent *go hand in hand… I run Jap crap… Honda…
Damn, I remember back in the 60's… Made in Japan.. *PO*... now, you'd kill for it (well I wood)!

Thx *#4 *for levelling out my brain cells (what's left).

*FAIW*, when I take a happy snap, I religiously run a routine that removes Metadata. What and how is up to you, however, I believe that is our salvation and keeps my pickies straight.


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Peter this is going to be a great build. Looking forward to it my friend.

Bret


----------



## SouthavenToyMaker (Apr 29, 2014)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Looking good, what. Built FORD Tough body will you choose?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


First On Race Day FORD power you are so correct loving this engine superb work …also loving that little dude …no doubt top 3 winner …..GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Motor looks great, I am sure it will have enough power


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Great looking. SUPERCHARGED!

Making no comment about our engine prejudices; my favorite is a 6 cylinder combine engine!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Nice work. It takes a lot of effort and creativeness to accurately make small things (like models) and I'm always amazed when they turn out so well.


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Great work Crowie, like you I am a Ford man. I take it the engine is a "big block".
Reminds me of the old saying,"Henry Ford got a piece of tin and a piece of wood, the wood he sawed the tin he bent, he cranked her up and away she went".
What is this engine going in?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Great job Pete.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely fantastic !!










Keep up the good work!!

I want to hear it rumble from here in QLD! ... that way I can radio relay it to somewhere in VIC too.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Thank you Bruce for righting the photos, much appreciated…

And to Rob, looks like the "crow's" back on his perch….

THANK YOU to everyone for the encouragement….

I'd like to dedicate the engine build to my brother….He had an awesome XB Ford Ute with a 302 with double bolt crank, roller rockers, twin 750 double pumper 4 barrel holleys, 2 milk bottle sizes petrol pumps with 2 petrol tanks, crossover V4/V2 heads, some special high riser inlet manifold, fully balanced, lockout torque converter, 4 speed top loader box, 9" locked rear end, with a special purpose built H/D tailshaft,...11sec 1/4Mile…loud YES, used lots of fuel YES, street registered but awful to drive in the city….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> ..... He had an awesome XB Ford Ute with a 302 with double bolt crank, roller rockers, twin 750 double pumper 4 barrel holleys, 2 milk bottle sizes petrol pumps with 2 petrol tanks, crossover V4/V2 heads, some special high riser inlet manifold, fully balanced, lockout torque converter, 4 speed top loader box, 9" locked rear end, with a special purpose built H/D tailshaft,...11sec 1/4Mile…loud YES, used lots of fuel YES, street registered but awful to drive in the city….
> 
> - crowie


And to think I used to brag about a playing card on a peg through the spokes of my bicycle!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> ..... He had an awesome XB Ford Ute with a 302 with double bolt crank, roller rockers, twin 750 double pumper 4 barrel holleys, 2 milk bottle sizes petrol pumps with 2 petrol tanks, crossover V4/V2 heads, some special high riser inlet manifold, fully balanced, lockout torque converter, 4 speed top loader box, 9" locked rear end, with a special purpose built H/D tailshaft,...11sec 1/4Mile…loud YES, used lots of fuel YES, street registered but awful to drive in the city….
> 
> - crowie
> 
> ...


You got that right Ducky!
I know that crowie is a motor head and lost me in the first few words about the engine.
But I've seen pictures of some of his hot rod work [the real thing] so he knows a thing or two about it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> .... But I ve seen pictures of some of his *hot rod work *[the real thing] so he knows a thing or two about it.
> - htl


I stopped using the "hot rod" when perms became affordable and now just use it for soldering.



> ..... He had an awesome XB Ford Ute with a 302 with double bolt crank, roller rockers, twin 750 double pumper 4 barrel holleys, 2 milk bottle sizes petrol pumps with 2 petrol tanks, crossover V4/V2 heads, some special high riser inlet manifold, fully balanced, lockout torque converter, 4 speed top loader box, 9" locked rear end, with a special purpose built H/D tailshaft…
> 
> - crowie


OK. *crowie*... I understand you love Ford… BUT… so much modification required just to get it to start???


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Hey I just realised I missed a couple of important points.
1 Whats this Fauconbridge Iron Bark all about ? and,
2. You might need to sneak in a "real Hot Rod work " pickie every now and then even if its used as "an inspirationl photo" for a build.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Crowie show him a really fast and I mean fast HOT ROD For real!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> Crowie show him a really fast and I mean fast HOT ROD For real!!!
> 
> - htl


John Holmes died years ago….


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> Hey I just realised I missed a couple of important points.
> 1 Whats this Fauconbridge Iron Bark all about ? and,
> 2. You might need to sneak in a "real Hot Rod work " pickie every now and then even if its used as "an inspirationl photo" for a build.
> 
> - robscastle


Faulconbridge Iron Bark is the 80yr old tree that died in my front yard a couple of years back which I have cut down early last year including the milling of the the trunk base [almost a cubic mtr of sawn 250×32mm boards…

..










And for a Hot Rod engine inspiration…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> Crowie show him a really fast and I mean fast HOT ROD For real!!!
> 
> - htl


My pleasure Bruce….Just for Ducky…Some Early Ford Hot Rods….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


I actually remember the legendary John Holmes!

Oh yes very nice I must say, sadly we dont see much of them on the roads these days

Show me an off cut please, and have you made anything with it yet.

If its the same as red/grey Ironbark it will finish really well


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> Show me an off cut please, and have you made anything with it yet.
> 
> If its the same as red/grey Ironbark it will finish really well
> 
> - robscastle


Rob, A local woodworker who makes flutes from timber like Gidgee needed some timber for a work bench.
He bought 3 boards off of me which I ran through my Dewalt DW735 with a Byrd Shelix Cutterhead for him…He made a WOW of a woodwork bench which looks way too good to use!!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


That is one mean, beautiful bench and Heavy Duty to boot! WOW


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> I actually remember the legendary *John Holmes*!
> 
> Oh yes very nice I must say, sadly *we dont see much of them *on the roads these days
> 
> ...


*rc*, *rc*,* rc*... A quick lesson in English.

One should NOT mention "*John Holmes*", "*we don't see much of them*", "*off cut*" and "*finish really well*" in the same sentence without arousing the attention of the censors.

I suppose with a good set of blades, I shouldn't be surprised that the lawn in the background is neat….









However, that great bench








somehow resurrects this conversation! Beaut looking timber.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Oh come on Pete that bench is just outright unashamed bragging

Look at the finish on it and a Wilton on the end too, ...I would be interested to find out where you got that from!

Confirms my comment that the timber finishes well, tough as though, and speaking of tough are those burn marks on the prepped timber.

Thanks for the Hot rod diversion too! makes a plesant distraction, ...no wonder your building a V8 engine.

BTW speaking of bragging I am not sure if I ever showed you "my" chainsaw!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


BTW speaking of bragging I am not sure if i ever showed you "my" chainsaw!

- robscastle
[/QUOTE]

Now that thing is just plain scary!!!!!!!!! 8-[


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Exactly what you need to shred hoon Fords!



> BTW speaking of bragging I am not sure if I ever showed you "my" chainsaw!
> 
> - robscastle


I could use one of those to cut the missuses scones.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


There is that thread where we were talking about be good to your wife?
This is the tool I would have the key locked up and kept in a bank vault. LOL

And to get back to the project.
Great motor work Crowie!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> ... And to get back *to the project*...
> 
> - htl


Good choice of words *#4*, I would have said *on track*...


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> BTW speaking of bragging I am not sure if i ever showed you "my" chainsaw!
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> ...


How about this two man lift V8 Chainsaw World Record cut
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9x8rBKC4BE


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> There is that thread where we were talking about be good to your wife?
> This is the tool I would have the key locked up and kept in a bank vault. LOL
> 
> And to get back to the project.
> ...


Thank you Bruce for bring the blog back to Hot Rods…

I've been working on refining a precision wheel cutting jig with SPECIAL THANKS to "LBD" for his assistance!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> Oh come on Pete that bench is just outright unashamed bragging
> 
> Look at the finish on it and a Wilton on the end too, ...I would be interested to find out where you got that from!
> 
> ...


Rob, The young bloke who built the bench actually commented when he originally bought the timber from me after we cleaned it up in the thicknesser that it looked way too good for a work bench; and YES the photo of the bench really proves his comment; he did a damn fine job on it for sure!!
He dropped around last week to ask for some more to make a "child's size" work bench for his daughter who is always in the shed when he's doing his flutes; I just gave him enough for that project, NO CHARGE!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...





> .... a "child s size" work bench for his daughter… I just gave him enough for that project, NO CHARGE!!
> - crowie


Het *crowie*... The way everybody abuses and curses this duck, I'm sure I must be some ones daughter… (and if not… I'll fake it and even play with dolls… mind you… Ken ones)... Do I now get a freebie… *FOF* (*F*ree *O*f *F*reight)???

I always wanted one of those workbenches! Just wrap the vice carefully… and the lacquer for the bench in non-volatile cans.., UNLESS it comes pre painted!



> I've been working on refining a precision wheel cutting jig with SPECIAL THANKS to "LBD" for his assistance!
> 
> - crowie


And you've been having one too many Christmas spirits… Then ones that whisper in your ear that the duck actually knows what he's talking about?

I strut my feathers like a peacock… not to show off… but to get sympathy and handouts… OH yeah… that freebie!!!!


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Was just checking out your work, Wow your work in top shelf. It look like you have a great shop to work in. My shop is the size of a closet 17" x 9' with all my tool in there I am lucky it I can turn around without saying hello to myself..lol


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Well I've made an addition plus modification to the Ford Engine,
while I research the type of body to build and sort out the wheel tread cutting jig.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Every good FORD has a big V8 engine..*
> 
> Every good FORD has a big V8 engine and here's mine…
> 
> ...


Looking great ya we wouldn't want it to start running backwards me thinks. ;-]


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Scaling the model or toy*

I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.

I have a few of the Toys & Joys Plans all say "Scale - Full" !!

BUT what is there actual build scale to that of the real vehicle; in particular the 34 Ford or 36 Chevy??.

The reason for asking is that I have found the Hot Rod shape i'm going to have a go at making, complete with dimensions and now need to scale those drawings to suit the chassis of one of the T&J's vehicles and the "BIG BLOCK ENGINE" already built.

Thank you in advance ladies and gents..


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Scaling the model or toy*
> 
> I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.
> 
> ...


My vote would go to the modeling masters
LBD
htl
Dutchy
Bushmaster and the likes

I am sure somebody will know the answer.
In fact I was trolling around T & J myselfthis week looking for an AEC Regent III bus to build but found nothing yet.

LBD reckons the Rock Maple is the wood of choice for model makers.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Scaling the model or toy*
> 
> I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.
> 
> ...


hi Peter , to answer your question 
Q: What is the size of a model? 
A: The models will vary in size between approximately 10" - 30" depending on the model. We typically use the 1/16 scale.
this is directly from toys and joys site :<))


----------



## SouthavenToyMaker (Apr 29, 2014)

crowie said:


> *Scaling the model or toy*
> 
> I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.
> 
> ...


Crowie,

it means the drawing for those pieces are the actual scale size, in other words you don't need to take any measurements just trace the part(s) to a template to glue to the material. As the actual scale size to a real vehicle I am not sure. You may find the answer on the Toys and Joys Forum.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

crowie said:


> *Scaling the model or toy*
> 
> I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.
> 
> ...


Wish I could help Pete. I'm good at scaling pictures and have a basic knowledge of CAD drawing. 
Contact me if I can be of assistance


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Scaling the model or toy*
> 
> I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.
> 
> ...


From the Toys and Joys site.

Q: What is the size of a model?

A: The models will vary in size between approximately 10" - 30" depending on the model. *We typically use the 1/16 scale.*

I just looked back and it's all ready been answered.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Scaling the model or toy*
> 
> I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.
> 
> ...


Thank you one and all for the valuable assistance…

Okay the scale I'll work off will be 1/16 and as the T&J's plan is imperial as is the drawings I've found it'll be fun.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Scaling the model or toy*
> 
> I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.
> 
> ...


If I have to scale a printed drawing I use my copier and set the scale factor to which I need. To determine the scale of the T and J drawing I first search on the internet for the real measements of the real vehicle. Than it is a mather of calculating. I believe that htl does it the same way.

Success.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Scaling the model or toy*
> 
> I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.
> 
> ...


Sorry Dutchy I don't do any calculating, [math] I flunked calculating in school and that was 50 years ago any way..

For me it all starts with the wheels after I figure out what I want to build.
Make a set a wheels or at least have in mind a size wheel I will be making, then take a plan page with a wheel on it and put it in the copier and shrink or enlarge till I find the right %, then I will scan and enlarge the parts I need for the day and go cut some wood.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Scaling the model or toy*
> 
> I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.
> 
> ...


Okay THANK YOU ladies and gents all…

I have a working drawing to hopefully use for this project..

Special thank you's to Tony and Bruce…

I'm hoping to do a Hot Rod T-Bucket using the "Big Block Engine I've already made…

The base plan will be a bit of both the T&J's 1930's Coupe's plus some of what I've learnt & gleaned from Bruce's Hot Rod built.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Scaling the model or toy*
> 
> I need some assistance PLEASE with the scaling the model or toy.
> 
> ...


Now it's all starting to fall in to place.
This is where you're Toys and joys took you the first step into model building now your touching the edges a scratch building and off we go. :-]


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*And we have wheels*

And we have wheels…



















2.75" dia a 1" for the front

three segments with 20 tread cuts at 5deg

3.5" dia x 2" for the rear..

five segments with 20 tread cuts at 5deg


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...


Oh bother the second photo has mucked up!!

Also NOTE TO SELF - minimum 10deg for next time!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...


real htl/dutchy rubber. Well done Crowie.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...





> real htl/dutchy rubber. Well done Crowie.
> 
> - Dutchy


Have to give "ducky" the credit for his top jig helping me with my first attempt this sort of wheels, 
and YES, you Jan and Bruce have been inspiring me, thank you!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...


Max of 90 deg right for next time!










Looks to be the same picture only closer? ...and,
So where is the jig?

Site Blog


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...


Well done, getting pretty fancy, eh.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...


hey Peter top notch wheels and tires …what woods were used ? and what jig ?/.....GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...


Real nice wheels , just in time , I was looking for a tire idea. Thanks for the help . (again)


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...


Thank you ladies and gents..

The timber in the wheels is "spotted gum" outers and the centre's are "Huon Pine"...
The rear wheels are very heavy.

The two photos are a "phoney photo" attempt to show the front and the top view…

The jig is a Ducky special 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/282290


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...


How did I miss this tread?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...





> ... "ducky"... Jan and Bruce…
> 
> - crowie


*crowie*, it's a worry when your inspiration comes from a man who sits down in his workshop, a Dutchman in painted wooden shoes and a duck that has been certified insane….

At least something more has washed off… other than our incredible good looks!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...





> Max of 90 deg right for next time!


*crowie*, maybe you should put *old bluey* in the middle to stop him weighing the picture to the left


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

crowie said:


> *And we have wheels*
> 
> And we have wheels…
> 
> ...


Nice work Pete.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket....*

The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket which is were I thought I should start to get the vehicle length scaled and then make some seats…


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket....*
> 
> The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket which is were I thought I should start to get the vehicle length scaled and then make some seats…


Wow, you are joining the big leagues, Fantastic. Must be that hot weather has got your blood flowing.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket....*
> 
> The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket which is were I thought I should start to get the vehicle length scaled and then make some seats…


Is that little blue guy your bad influence?
I'll bet he sneaks around and does thing while your not looking.
Great start to a fine finish!!!
That's *one mean motor* but them back hub caps are kind a scary


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket....*
> 
> The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket which is were I thought I should start to get the vehicle length scaled and then make some seats…


hehehehehe the back hubs looks like something from madmax 
i love his little blue dude :<))
gonna be a kewl model


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket....*
> 
> The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket which is were I thought I should start to get the vehicle length scaled and then make some seats…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket....*
> 
> The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket which is were I thought I should start to get the vehicle length scaled and then make some seats…


crowie, *#4* keeps putting you back on your feet… shouldn't that be the missus' job before she ushers you off to the dog house.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

crowie said:


> *The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket....*
> 
> The body of the Hot Rod is the bucket which is were I thought I should start to get the vehicle length scaled and then make some seats…


Looking good.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*The seats*

The seats…

Well at first I was going to do something similar to the beaut dowel seats in Bruce's [aka htl] VW Thing BUT.

I had a look around the internet images of some beautiful Hot Rod Ford T-Buckets



















and they either had a fully upholstered high back bench seat or fancy bucket seats;

I decided on bucket seats.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The seats*
> 
> The seats…
> 
> ...


Apologies folks, I can't seem to get the orientation of the "phoney photos" correct….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *The seats*
> 
> The seats…
> 
> ...


Great looking bucket seats;
You wouldn't want some cushy seats in such a hot rod manly car for sure. LOL


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The seats*
> 
> The seats…
> 
> ...


I'll try again


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The seats*
> 
> The seats…
> 
> ...


Nice job Crowie, look forward to seeing the whole thing when completed.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *The seats*
> 
> The seats…
> 
> ...


You can see that the Smurfs are viewing LJ very often .

Well done Crowie!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The seats*
> 
> The seats…
> 
> ...





> Apologies folks, I can t seem to get the orientation of the "phoney photos" correct….
> - crowie


Any pictures taken in portrait should be rotated 90° CW (depending on how you held the camera)... even if it doesn't seem to change on your PC viewer. Then Preview to ensure you have the correct orientation…

If you can remove the metadata off the picture using a picture editor you will see the correct orientation on your PC. Rotating the picture (exit and view again) should have changed the metadata.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *The seats*
> 
> The seats…
> 
> ...


totally awesome


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

crowie said:


> *The seats*
> 
> The seats…
> 
> ...


Keep em coming Pete.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?*

What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?

Is it a pickup, a ute, a boot, a trunk?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?*
> 
> What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?
> 
> Is it a pickup, a ute, a boot, a trunk?


THAT BLUE MAN IS VERY ACTIVE


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

crowie said:


> *What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?*
> 
> What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?
> 
> Is it a pickup, a ute, a boot, a trunk?


Rumble Seat or Mother in Law ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?*
> 
> What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?
> 
> Is it a pickup, a ute, a boot, a trunk?





> What do we call the back of the *T-Bucket*?
> - crowie


*tekcuB-T*.... DOH!


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

crowie said:


> *What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?*
> 
> What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?
> 
> Is it a pickup, a ute, a boot, a trunk?


It is going to be a great toy.

"Thumper" was the name of a streetrod out of Minot ND decades ago that was a t-pickup shortened on a different frame that had a 392 Hemi-Chrysler in it.

So "Thumper" will be a good name for you to name the toy.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?*
> 
> What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?
> 
> Is it a pickup, a ute, a boot, a trunk?





> It is going to be a great toy.
> 
> "Thumper" was the name of a streetrod out of Minot ND decades ago that was a t-pickup shortened on a different frame that had a 392 Hemi-Chrysler in it.
> 
> ...


Maybe not calling it "Thumper" as the grandsons might actually do that to the hot rod…thank you.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?*
> 
> What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?
> 
> Is it a pickup, a ute, a boot, a trunk?


Good lookin jump seat.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

crowie said:


> *What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?*
> 
> What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?
> 
> Is it a pickup, a ute, a boot, a trunk?


I guess I misunderstood the question.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?*
> 
> What do we call the back of the T-Bucket?
> 
> Is it a pickup, a ute, a boot, a trunk?





> Rumble Seat *or* Mother in Law ?
> 
> - jbay





> I guess I misunderstood the question.
> 
> - jbay


Did you? Hmmm… just a tad maybe. Rumble Seat *and* Mother in Law should be *synonymous*… wrong use of* or*...


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*We have a radiator...*

We have a radiator…

Not an easy task but a lot of guess work and sanding have proved the deal….




























I've been working on the chassis, securing the engine in place, the positioning of the rear wheels,
also the steering wheel, gear stick, and pedals….
The steering wheel is similar to that which Dutchy showed in his "how to", though I've had difficulty finding a good range of timber button at the local large sewing shop.

Were I'm in a little trouble is the front wheels setup!
It's causing me some issues as this is a play toy not a model.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *We have a radiator...*
> 
> We have a radiator…
> 
> ...





> It s causing me some issues as this is a play toy not a model.
> 
> - crowie


Of course it,s a play toy, it's a Ford. 

*He is getting very nice Crowie*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *We have a radiator...*
> 
> We have a radiator…
> 
> ...





> It s causing me some issues as this is a play toy not a model.
> 
> - crowie
> 
> ...


That's not the sort of stick I'd have expected from you Dutchy!!?? THANK YOU, I'm laughing.

How about some front end ideas please!!


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *We have a radiator...*
> 
> We have a radiator…
> 
> ...


Thats rad, cool man… Will be a hot high class toy.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *We have a radiator...*
> 
> We have a radiator…
> 
> ...


It's a play thing so needs to be heavy Duty so why not use some copper tubing and all thread like you had on it to start with.
It would roll like a,[let me think] Hot Rod, Smooth!!!

OOO!!!
Love that there radiator!!!
And it's coming together nicely!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

crowie said:


> *We have a radiator...*
> 
> We have a radiator…
> 
> ...


This dragster is looking nice and has a lot of great details. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

crowie said:


> *We have a radiator...*
> 
> We have a radiator…
> 
> ...


Things are taking shape now mate.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*I think the chassis is done....*

*I think the chassis is done….*

Worked out the front wheels positioning then the radiator position, adding a support to give a better glue surface area…

I made up a set of transverse springs for the front, shaped the rails plus added a bumper bar…..




























I have also positioned the steering wheel, gear stick plus the three [3] pedals….










*ALL EXCEPT the rear bumper bar and tail light but they'll come later….*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I think the chassis is done....*
> 
> *I think the chassis is done….*
> 
> ...


Cummin' 'long nicely *crowie*... Ya inna triathlon with *#4* and *Dutchy*?

Just don't get too far ahead of the field and take up foreign citizenship or you'll never make an Australian politician… no matter how well you can lie and crap on!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

crowie said:


> *I think the chassis is done....*
> 
> *I think the chassis is done….*
> 
> ...


Very cool.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *I think the chassis is done....*
> 
> *I think the chassis is done….*
> 
> ...


Looking good, that will make a nice stron toy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I think the chassis is done....*
> 
> *I think the chassis is done….*
> 
> ...


looking good Peter :<))


----------



## hfminmi (Jan 7, 2012)

crowie said:


> *I think the chassis is done....*
> 
> *I think the chassis is done….*
> 
> ...


Looks really good!! Be sure to let us see the final product.


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I think the chassis is done....*
> 
> *I think the chassis is done….*
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Exhaust Headers and pipes done!*

Exhaust Headers and pipes done!


----------



## icemanhank (Jun 30, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Exhaust Headers and pipes done!*
> 
> Exhaust Headers and pipes done!


Looking good mate


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Exhaust Headers and pipes done!*
> 
> Exhaust Headers and pipes done!


Can't wait to see it done.Like Ice said "looking good".


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Exhaust Headers and pipes done!*
> 
> Exhaust Headers and pipes done!


Hey *crowie*, is that an foot imprint from a nervous passenger?









Cummin' 'long nicely.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Exhaust Headers and pipes done!*
> 
> Exhaust Headers and pipes done!





> Hey *crowie*, is that an foot imprint from a nervous passenger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gearbox oil leak, which happened during fitting and I hadn't got around to cleaning up. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Exhaust Headers and pipes done!*
> 
> Exhaust Headers and pipes done!


Looks to me like his lead foot got him in trouble again.
Nice Pipes Too!!!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*The Body and Boot are joined...*

The Body and Boot are joined…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

crowie said:


> *The Body and Boot are joined...*
> 
> The Body and Boot are joined…


The spalted wood makes for a cool paint job!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The Body and Boot are joined...*
> 
> The Body and Boot are joined…





> The spalted wood makes for a cool paint job!
> 
> - sras


Steve, The timber is Aussie - Blackheart Sassafras and YES sir it does!


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *The Body and Boot are joined...*
> 
> The Body and Boot are joined…


looking beter every day. Great blog.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *The Body and Boot are joined...*
> 
> The Body and Boot are joined…


Looking good.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

crowie said:


> *The Body and Boot are joined...*
> 
> The Body and Boot are joined…


Looks great. Steering wheel is on the wrong side though! Yes. I know some drive on the OTHER side of the road!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

crowie said:


> *The Body and Boot are joined...*
> 
> The Body and Boot are joined…


Keep it coming Peter.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Nearly Finished *

Nearly Finished!!

The body and back are glued to the chassis.

The radiator is glued in plus added stays.

No windscreen/windshield as I'm sure it wouldn't last the little boys play tests.

The rear bumper bar is done, BUT I'm keep that surprize for until the final revival.

So all the needs doing is the seats glued in place, the wheels glued into the chassis plus a little detailing before 3-4 coats of satin polyurethane clear…..


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Nearly Finished *
> 
> Nearly Finished!!
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention "NO MIRRORS"...










SAFETY ISSUE for little boys play…

Sorry Ducky and other gents!!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Nearly Finished *
> 
> Nearly Finished!!
> 
> ...


Looking good. Some little boy will have some fun with this.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Nearly Finished *
> 
> Nearly Finished!!
> 
> ...


heck forget the little ones i would love playing with this thing :<))


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Nearly Finished *
> 
> Nearly Finished!!
> 
> ...


Looking better and better and congratulations on becoming a member of the NMS!!!
No Mirror Society


----------



## icemanhank (Jun 30, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Nearly Finished *
> 
> Nearly Finished!!
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic mate.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

crowie said:


> *Nearly Finished *
> 
> Nearly Finished!!
> 
> ...


Very impressive Pete.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Nearly Finished *
> 
> Nearly Finished!!
> 
> ...





> ... congratulations on becoming a member of the *NMS*!!!
> No Mirror Society
> - htl


Sorry *crowie*... but that's a badge you *shouldn't* wear with pride!

Still… lookin' good.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Nearly Finished *
> 
> Nearly Finished!!
> 
> ...





> ... congratulations on becoming a member of the *NMS*!!!
> No Mirror Society
> - htl
> 
> ...


I just typed some thing and then realized I'm not on one of my post's so took it off.
But this mirror thing is getting old, and bringing other's into it is not good manners!!!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Nearly Finished *
> 
> Nearly Finished!!
> 
> ...


Bruce, Ducky and other gents,

With a Hot Rod Ford T-Bucket with a "blown big block" who needs to look behind,

as all are well and truly left in the wake…Go fast or go home…

First rule of racing is what's ahead that matters…

BUT in *" The Gumball Rally" *(1976)

Franco: And now my friend, the first-a rule of Italian driving.

[Franco rips off his rear-view mirror and throws it out of the car]

Franco: What's-a behind me is not important.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Nearly Finished *
> 
> Nearly Finished!!
> 
> ...


Really enjoyed your building process, will have to get back into toys, but lots of other things going on. winter fun, first winter we have got 4 feet of snow.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*

Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065

It's a photo list of how to make your own Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket and it's for play.
















































































































































































































https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1089fak4y0uvqed/AABlMjmP19z2u1_Hs3RyCCASa?dl=0

I hope that's enough to help you make this beaut toy, but if you need any more info please "PM" or email me.

I've changed the link thanks to LBD


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...


Nice job and well done!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...


When i connect to Drop Box, it says the file doesn't exist.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...


*crowie*, you may need to give "public access".


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...





> When i connect to Drop Box, it says the file doesn't exist.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek





> *crowie*, you may need to give "public access".
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Here is the link Dave…

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1089fak4y0uvqed/AABlMjmP19z2u1_Hs3RyCCASa?dl=0

I hope I've done it correctly Alex??
Thank you


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...





> I hope I ve done it correctly Alex??
> - crowie


Not sure as I already have access… but this is how I do it… 
In the DROPBOX folder,








Click on *SHARE* to get next screen.








Click on *Create Link* to get next screen.








Click on *Copy link* to put it onto your "clipboard" (background operation)... After that, a *paste* operation ( *ctrl + V* ) will place it where your cursor is.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...


Yes Alex, Thank you; I'm pretty sure that's what I did to creat the next link in the above post.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...





> Yes Alex, Thank you; I m pretty sure that s what I did to creat the next link in the above post.
> 
> - crowie


 I tried it and it works well! 125 Pictures. Only the English to Dutch translator isn't working. I hope LBD can tell how to fix this.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...





> Yes Alex, Thank you; I m pretty sure that s what I did to creat the next link in the above post.
> - crowie


Cool, and not being a PITA, suggest (if not already done) you can change the link back in the body… save people crapping out before they get to your comment.


> ... Only the English to Dutch translator isn t working….
> - Dutchy












*"ooii, waar is die nederlandse vertaler."*


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...


Thanks! That worked! Though the 400MB PDF is making my iPad a bit slow…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...





> Thanks! That worked! Though the 400MB PDF is making my iPad a bit slow…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'll have ask LBD if we can reduce that size of that for everyone.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...





> I'll have ask LBD if we can reduce that size of that for everyone.
> - crowie


Haven't received your "ask" yet crowie… may be the next unread email… I try not to get ahead of myself and prefer to stay backward…

But in anticipation of the request… the idea of the PDF is to present the full sized photo in better detail… To make the PDF smaller, I'd have to reduce the photo before putting it into the PDF, but then you'd get the same resolution as you often get in the LJ posts.
It's for this reason (size of PDFs) I recommend downloading rather than viewing on-line…
Personally, the best way to reduce the PDF files is to delete any duplicate/redundant/poor composed pictures before building the PDF… After all a 50 picture PDF is about half the size of a 100 picture one.

Your call.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...





> I'll have ask LBD if we can reduce that size of that for everyone.
> - crowie
> 
> Haven t received your "ask" yet crowie… may be the next unread email… I try not to get ahead of myself and prefer to stay backward…
> ...


Oh bother, caught out asking before actually asking on email….

I really don't know what to do!
The high resolution photos are way easier to see the detail of the project…

Let's see what others say about the file size before we [opps you Alex please] change the file size, thank you…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's*
> 
> Firstly *THANK YOU* to Dutchy and LBD for there assistance to get this this blog done on my Ford Hot Rod T-Bucket's
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/415945#comment-4963065
> ...


Crowie, a great way to share ideas.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Hot Rod Ford Truck. *

*Hot Rod Ford Truck. *

Well we have started week 7 of the "Stay at Home" lockdown isolation with at least another 3 weeks to go according to current advise.

So in order to keep sane I thought I'd start a new toy build.





































So far the T-Bucket/C Cab is shaped out along with the engine & radiator.

The wheels and front mudguards/fenders have been started.

The chassis rails will be about 18" or 450mm.

It's all about making it up as I go.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Looks like another fun one!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


i can tell im gonna love this one already keep up the GR8 work *GREAT JOB :<))))*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


G'day, Crowie…it sure is coming along nicely!!!!!!!!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


I had some shed time today doing the following. 
Running 4 separate roundover bits around the rear wheels.
Running 3 separate roundover bits around the front wheels.
Enlarged the centre holes of all 4 wheels from 1/4" to 3/8" for the larger axle pegs. 
Cut the donut for the front mudguards/fenders in half making the required two. 
Made up a set of 2 headlights from 1 1/8" dowel plus a half a bead. 
Cut a 3/4" x 2" oval in the cab rear panel as a rear window.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


*Preparations for quilted seats!*

Medical appointment this morning so only a little time in the shed this afternoon.

Ripped a length of timber to 3/8" square.

I ran a router 1/8" roundover bit on two sides.

Then I glued and clamped 5 of the strips together which I'll leave until after tomorrow's medical appointment.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


A new supervisor in the shed!

Yes, Handy has Papa Smurf watching over the project build now!

Today the 3 of us built the seats. 
Quilted seats with armrests and headrests.

Papa Smurf hasn't given his final approval yet, 
says Handy & I need to do some extra sanding


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Today Papa Smurf gave Handy a well done for today's efforts!

The seats were finished and sanded.

The console made with a T-Bar Automatic shifter.

The steering wheel fitted.

The glovebox made and fitted.

The instrument panel & gauges made and fitted.

Still need to make accelerator pedal and foot brake pedal.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Many nice small details, Peter! Coming along nicely, and I'm looking forward to seeing the final result!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Are them gauges on the hood Pete ? I just love that classic look :<)))))))))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...





> Are them gauges on the hood Pete ? I just love that classic look :<)))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yes Tony, their is an instrument panel in front of the steering wheel with the tacho & speedo up on the hood. Couldn't do the shift light as I put a T-Bar Automatic gearbox!

PS Downunder we call the hood a bonnet.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


I think that the cab is now finished though "papa smurf" is still to sign off.

The accelerator pedal, the brake pedal made and fitted.

The bonnet centre line done & fitted.

The blower done & fitted.

The front mudguards/fenders positioned along with the positioning of the front wheels.

The headlights fitted to the mudguards/fenders


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Looks like you and Handy continue to do good work, Peter! That Papa Smurf must be a darned good supervisor.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...





> Looks like you and Handy continue to do good work, Peter! That Papa Smurf must be a darned good supervisor.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yes, Dave!
We're having fun nutting it out as we build this HotRod. 
Adding all the detail helps pass the time during the Lockdown Stay at Home Orders.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Today their was some serious thinking then working out how to do it.

Last night the front end was glued up along with the side steps.

Today the cabin are got glued up then in place.

The truck is going to have a RatRod stance!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Glad you're enjoying all the detail work, and glad Papa Smurf doesn't have to crack the whip too much to keep you and Handy moving forward. The truck is definitely coming together!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Well it's been a weird week!

The COVID situation isn't getting better with way too many selfish people not following the government directions.

The whole of the state is under Lockdown Stay at Home orders with today the lockdown extended until the end of September plus a 9pm to 5am curfew.

The 50 year Naval Reunion planned for October has been postponed 12 months.

I shouldn't complain as I've got Skype to keep in touch with family plus internet and best of all, I have my shed & woodwork.

SO BACK TO THE SHED!

Papa Smurf, Handy and I took a long time to work out the "HOW TO" for the rear deck and rear mudguards.

Here's what we decided to do thus far.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


they look GR8 but since your looking for suggestion's maybe next time no mudflaps on hot rod :<)))))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...





> they look GR8 but since your looking for suggestion s maybe next time no mudflaps on hot rod :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


G'day Tony, No mudflaps but I wanted to cover the rear wheels with some mudguards/fenders cut into the tray/bed. Cheers Peter


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


We managed to get the tray/bed glued in along with the rear mudguards/fenders.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Good looking bed, but I'm not sure about the wheel wells poking up into the cargo area. That's one of the things I dislike about most pickup trucks though, so it's not a complaint specific to your design, and the wooden fenders are definitely prettier than anything I've seen on a real truck! Nice work, gents!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


do you have plans to make plans of this very fine rod ? :<)))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...





> do you have plans to make plans of this very fine rod ? :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That be way too difficult Tony as I've made it up as I've been building the truck. 
Just got some ideas off of photos on the Internet and the rest is from between my ears!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


*Handy and I got a smile out of Papa Smurf today for our efforts. *

We got 2 fuel tanks made up and installed.

We also cut and fitted the tray/bed sides.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...





> Good looking bed, but I'm not sure about the wheel wells poking up into the cargo area. That's one of the things I dislike about most pickup trucks though, so it's not a complaint specific to your design, and the wooden fenders are definitely prettier than anything I've seen on a real truck! Nice work, gents!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


What do you think now Dave with the tray/bed sides fitted on my ratrod??


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


I think it's a darned good looking truck, Peter! The wheel wells might interfere with hauling a sheet of plywood, but I suspect this truck won't do a lot of that. Hopefully Papa Smurf agrees and you and Handy will get a bonus. ;-)


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...





> I think it's a darned good looking truck, Peter! The wheel wells might interfere with hauling a sheet of plywood, but I suspect this truck won't do a lot of that. Hopefully Papa Smurf agrees and you and Handy will get a bonus. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Only thing this HotRod will be hauling is A R S E!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Today has been an EXHAUSTING BUMPER day!

Oh, my goodness me, did I really say that; no it was Papa Smurf!

Handy and I made and fitted lights to both the front & rear bumper bars.

Plus we made and fitted twin exhaust stacks.

Looking good if we do say so ourselves!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Getting closer, it appears!

I vaguely recall when I was quite a bit smaller than I am today, having a Tonka Truck dump truck that I could sit in and paddle around the house. According to my mom, I once rode it down the stairs to the basement, laughing all the way until I hit the concrete wall at the bottom of the stairs, at which point the noise became less joyful.

Speaking of hauling arse…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Well Papa Smurf told Handy & I yesterday as we were doing a final bit of sanding & detailing; we are on the home stretch!

Today we applied the "A Crowe Creations" hot stamp logo to the underside of the truck.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...












A few coats of my homemade WipeOnPoly makes the timber pop!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Very pretty, Peter! Wheels go on and it can start scooting around soon, I hope!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...





> Very pretty, Peter! Wheels go on and it can start scooting around soon, I hope!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thank you Dave for sharing the journey, 
I'll be doing the final coat of finish today along with gluing in the wheels in place,
then "real camera photos" tomorrow…


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Make sure it passes the final Papa Smurf inspection so it can get a proper number plate. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


this IMO is the kewlest one you ever made :<)))))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...





> Sounds great! Make sure it passes the final Papa Smurf inspection so it can get a proper number plate. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yes Dave, I haven't revealed the finished front of the truck but yesterday got Papa Smurf's final "okydoky"; she's ready for the photo shot.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...





> this IMO is the kewlest one you ever made :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thank you Tony, This has been a fun, challenging build keeping me busy, motivated and sane during the Lockdown Stay at Home orders. 
Just made it up as I built it with some inspiration from a few internet photos.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


*FINISHED *

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/420747


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Nice work there…....whats your name again?

Excellent work on the detail beyond me I tell you! ... my telephone box mullions were almost the death of me I tell you!

BTW the humble ice cream isn't even exempt from the fun police

https://www.accc.gov.au/media-release/peters-allegedly-hindered-or-prevented-competition-in-ice-cream-supply


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Opps how did that happen I was looking at 28 8 2021


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> *Hot Rod Ford Truck. *
> 
> ...


Great blog, I got here late but sure is a great one, I just love a hot Rod Truck!!!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *

The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.

My wife suggested a couple of Matchbox Toy Car Garages

I've made about 30 of these over the years developing my own plan, so I'm happy to share it anyone who'd like to build one or a few.

The livery I've chosen is an old icon Aussie Service Station of days gone by; Golden Fleece.

The Golden Fleece decals are just paper print outs off the internet.

Most children seem to like the movie Cars so the bought stickers are from it.

I've used 7/8" (22mm) for the sides of the building/shop/garage. The roof is 1/2" (12.5mm) ply as is the ramp. Everything is glued and screwed together then a plastic filled applied over the screw heads. The roof border is 1/4" (6.5mm) square beading. 
The ramp is reinforced with a epoxy glued & screwed perf metal brace.

My dad worked for Goodyear Tyres for 30yrs so that's to honour his memory. 
The Peter's Icecream sign is a special childhood memory for me. 
Of course Peterbilt moto of " Class Pays" is a must and being a Ford Fan, that speaks for itself.

Here's were I'm up to!


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


This came out real nice. Good job.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


i love this post *GREAT JOB :<)))))))*


----------



## FestusHaagen (Jul 14, 2020)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


The Matchbox Toy Car Garage looks great. I still have several boxes of cars left in the basement from my kids. They didn't have a garage, however. All the stickers are a great touch. You mentioned that your dad worked for Goodyear for 30 years. My uncle worked for them in Akron, Ohio, first in the belt department and later in the racing tire development branch.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


The next step is the base board and again 1/2" (12.5mm) ply, 27.5" (700mm) by 24.5" (620mm).

Firstly I had to position the garage, marking out the location of the four walls. 
Drill holes for fixing it with screws.
Undercoat the board except for the positioning of the walls. 
Once that was dry, colour paint what will be the floor of the inside of the garage.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


That's going to be a darned nice garage when completed, Peter! Hope Papa Smurf recognizes your excellent work. You deserve a bonus! ;-)


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


Yes, Papa Smurf came to the rescue today with a clever idea as to how to hold the garage on the base while Handy and I glued & screwed it together.

Once the garage and base were together we had to finish off the bottom of the carpark ramp.

The timber wedge is glued & screwed in place then a thick layer of "builders bog" finishes it off before undercoating.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


Looking good! Smurftastic contribution from Papa Smurf, too.


----------



## Woodnmetal (Jul 24, 2021)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


Cool project indeed .
Smurfette may need some office space with a view thou.. .
But, 
I really have to ask…. What kind of mushrooms will be growing??

Gary


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


Their is nothing more boring than watching paint dry, even for a smurf!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


One down one to go!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Peter!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


i just love the helicopter pad on top LMAO :<)))))))))))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time. *
> 
> The Lockdown continues BUT Christmas isn't too far away so it's Fund Raising gift donations time.
> 
> ...


Both have been completed….

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/420955


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *

G'day LumberJocks Friends. 
I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle. 
Our youngest grandson Asher now 3yrs 8mths had a 9hr heart surgery yesterday upgrading the fancy plumbing they put in to allow his half a heart to cover his whole bodies needs when he was 3mths old. 
He's such a blessing doing very well in PICU today. 
Yesterday was a long day for the whole family with Healing Prayers for Asher from across the world. 
My wife is staying with our daughter, son-in-law and granddaughter for the foreseeable future to assist. 
So saying all that, I need to keep busy, in the shed. 
Asher likes the "Cars" movie so I was thinking of trying a "Lightning McQueen" but need some assistance on sorting a pattern/plan as I'm not too confident with the new vehicle body shapes. 
Any assistance is greatly appreciated, thank you. 
Cheers Peter


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


*crowie* try this link.

I can't help you with the SketchUp but the PDF I created from screen dumps of the *SU model* may give you some ideas.

Assume all went well with the little tyke…

A quick search revealed at least 1 downloadable plans for around $5.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Hi Peter,
Sorry to hear about the little one, hope all goes well and you be in prayers.
As for the "Lighting McQueen" I have not seen any plans, but there are sketches located on Pinterest. You may check there and find enough to draw one up yourself. You have the skills.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


In this day and age the results will be evident as he recovers.

Now as for McQueen.

I have a jig saw puzzle the army gave me with a piece missing when I rung out.

its about A4.

So I can scan it and send it to LBD if every other source fails, let us know when your free of other more important issues.

Sounds like I better see if I have any more Rock Maple lying about


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


*MAYBE THIS * :<)))))))))))

JUST COPY IN THE CORRRECT %


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Best hopes for the little tyke, Peter!

If all else fails, Revell sells a plastic model car kit.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


I don't care if I am 70 I want the red bed with bonnet to hide my LBD puzzles in!










Tony your my hero!

Hey can you still buy Airfix model plane kits?

I am in the kitchen again keep the knives away from me!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


I don't know much about "cars", but I wish you and yours all the best. Hopefully you get enough strength to keep busy in the shed!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Thank you folk for the assistance thus far…
I'm still hunting!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Hi Peter. I'll be praying for Asher. so sorry to hear about his status. It isn't fair!!!!!!!

As for the Car, can you find any pictures of it on the tube that are straight on. If so you can print a copy and enlarge or shrink it to get a good pattern to work from. I do that all the time on the computer and sometimes tape a clear sheet of paper to the monitor and trace it and work out the look in the cardboard pattern!

Good luck to you and Asher!!..Cheers, my friend, Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Here is a frontal shot


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


A straight side shot:


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Thank you folk for your prayers for Asher. 
He was in surgery for a little over 9hrs; he was breathing by himself an hour after returning to PICU. 
This afternoon he was sitting up in bed asking for an ice block. 
Still under some sedation and pain management but WOW, what great progress 18hrs after such major heart surgeon.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


I told you so!

But yes amazing results !


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Okay, THANK YOU folks for your prayers for Asher. Yesterday was a day of adjustment and sorting out.

NOW, back to the task at hand, A Lightning McQueen toy car!
While I knew it wasn't a Mustang I had to do some extra research to find out it's a Camaro. 
While the drawing have been helpful I needed a starting point to scale the car so I went in search for dimensional line drawings of a Camaro, finding a good few. 
I settled on one but needed to upsize the drawing by 9% to accommodate the 1.5" (40mm) Oak shop bought treated wheels. 
Scaling from that point was easy to adjust the length, width and height using the line drawing I'd found. 
I then ripped an offcut of New Guinea Rosewood for the sides and roof (hood). The base, chassis is Spotted Gum with Huon Pine in the centre for the glue up.























































The fun part will be shaping it!!

Oh, also if anyone has any leads on were to buy the decals for the car, please either post, "pm" or email me, thank you. Cheers


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Peter, glad to hear Asher made thorough the surgery, and on the way to recovery. Wishing him a speedy recovery.

Now it looks like you are on your way with the next build. That's great, and have fun.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Thank you again everyone for your prayers for Asher, he needs them all.
He's still in the PICU.
The hospital have been trying different things to help manage his pain so help can rest easier and thus heal quicker. 
He nearly broke our daughters heart this after on the changeover with dad, mum no go was the distressed cry.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


On the Lightning McQueen car build;

If anyone has any leads on a website were I could purchase a set of decals for the car, I'd appreciate, thank you.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...





















G'day All, 
Some progress has been made with a good start on the shape. 
The carving is okay but it's not something I've done all that much.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...





> On the Lightning McQueen car build;
> 
> If anyone has any leads on a website were I could purchase a set of decals for the car, I d appreciate, thank you.
> 
> - crowie


 
Try Decals.... Google *"decal paper"*...
Google Adhesive paper.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...





> On the Lightning McQueen car build;
> 
> If anyone has any leads on a website were I could purchase a set of decals for the car, I d appreciate, thank you.
> 
> ...


Thank you Alex…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Well their has been some heated discussion between Pa Smurf, Handy and myself about my attempts at carving the door lines in the side of the car.

Long story short, the carving attempts have gone!

A roundover profile has been added to the top half of the car, while a chamfer has been added to the lower edge.

A rear spoiler has been profiled ready for gluing in place.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


With this build we have some harmony back in the shed, both Papa Smurf & Handy are both liking the project. 
Everyone was so pleased with how the first car turned out, a template pattern was made and a second car was made.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


I'm not sure about the scale but I did find these.

https://scale.cardecal.org/handmade-lightning-mcqueen-decals-cars-movie-waterslide-decals.html


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...





> I m not sure about the scale but I did find these.
> 
> https://scale.cardecal.org/handmade-lightning-mcqueen-decals-cars-movie-waterslide-decals.html
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Thank you sir…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


We're on the home straight with the Lightning McQueen cars. 
Spoiler fitted, headlights & taillights fitted plus one coat of finish..
Thank you everyone for the leads on the decals!
I've managed to print the correct size onto the adhesive backed matte photo paper LBD found for me.



















Now the best news, our grandson was sitting up in a chair this afternoon and is likely to be moved out of PICU in the next couple of days.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...





> Now the *best news*, our grandson was sitting up in a chair this afternoon and is likely to be moved out of PICU in the next couple of days.
> - crowie


Simply *YES*.


> ... adhesive backed matte photo paper LBD found for me…
> - crowie


A modest,


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...





> Now the best news, our grandson was sitting up in a chair this afternoon and is likely to be moved out of PICU in the next couple of days.


Great news indeed, Peter! And good progress on the car(s).


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


im so glad Asher is doing better youngins can bonce back pretty quickly loving the cars :<)))))))))


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


That is great news Peter.
And the cars are turning out good


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


*crowie*, while you have the bling solved… this time… here is another local link you may find useful.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...





> *crowie*, while you have the bling solved… this time… here is another local link you may find useful.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Thank you again Alex, much appreciated, message sent….


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Well the best made plans of mice and men; we've had a failure.

I sized the decals to the car, printed them on the adhesive photo paper, cut them out and stuck them on one of the cars. 
After a short time I sprayed the whole car with clear gloss pressure pack (shake&rattle can). 
Then the decals started to lift, buggar!

What a pain!
I had to scrap the lifted decals and resand the whole car.

I've now reverted to printed paper decals which I'll cut out and glue in place with Titebond Original as I've done previously.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...





> ..... After a short time I sprayed the whole car with clear gloss pressure pack (shake&rattle can).
> Then the decals started to lift, buggar!
> - crowie


Sorry *crowie*... unfortunately I only knew about the stick on paper, but have not used it under spray on…

Maybe the decals might be the way to go… haven't tried them either. Maybe the *lube guy* could shed some light on the subject.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...





> ..... After a short time I sprayed the whole car with clear gloss pressure pack (shake&rattle can).
> Then the decals started to lift, buggar!
> - crowie
> 
> ...


No sweat Alex, It was a good idea, who would have known the adhesive would react to the lacquer.
We live and learn. 
All good, thank you.

On the "lube guy", I did send the gent a "pm" but not as yet have heard back from him.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Peter, I have read about printing on rice paper for decals, then it's placed on the item and coated over. That was in research about boat building, where the printed decal is laid down then covered with 4 oz fiberglass, after the epoxy goes on the paper fades away into the wood grain.

Something like that may work out for you. Using the lacquer as a glue, then multiple coats over it. I have used a brush on lacquer (Deft) which dries very quickly, allowing you to do the multiple coats during a day. Still test prior to avoid any of those mishaps.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Okay, Take two!
I printed out another set of paper decals then cut them out!
I've used Titebond Original as the glue for the decals.



















The next step is to lacquer this one with my homemade WipeOnPoly!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Looking good Peter.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...





> Looking good Peter.
> 
> - Eric


Thank you Eric, I put the first coat of finish on this morning with all the decals remaining stick…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Well the good news is that the Lightning McQueen cars are finished

The BEST NEWS is that my grandson Asher is at home and doing so well!























































Thank you everyone for you prays and support over this past 3.5wks.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Those are sweet Peter.

Glad to hear the little tike is home and doing well.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


Very nice, Peter, and great news about Asher! You, Handy, and Papa Smurf all deserve a bonus!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle *
> 
> G'day LumberJocks Friends.
> I need to be busy in the shed making a special toy vehicle.
> ...


so happy Asher is doing well nice cars for him to play with *GREAT NEWS & JOB :<))))))*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *

After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored. 
So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way! 
With inspiration from some internet photos!



















So first was to make a template pattern along with the preparation of some timber wide enough for the van sides plus high enough for a C-Cab profile.




























So we've made a good start today but the rest will be a case of making it as I go!


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *
> 
> After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored.
> So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way!
> ...


Good luck. Excited to see it.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *
> 
> After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored.
> So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way!
> ...


Couldn't resist making a start on the sides and the roof.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *
> 
> After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored.
> So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way!
> ...


I mislike the original one but I wish you a lot of building joy and I'm sure yours will be a nice one.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *
> 
> After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored.
> So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way!
> ...


Looks like a good start, Peter. Looked like the photos were of a six cylinder. No V-8, or are you going to upgrade it?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *
> 
> After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored.
> So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way!
> ...


cant wait to follow along of course Dave its a V-8 or nothing :<))))))))))


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *
> 
> After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored.
> So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way!
> ...


Looking real good. Love the wood, a great choice.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *
> 
> After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored.
> So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way!
> ...


Their are 4 pipe extractors each side so it's got to be a big block V8 Ford!

One of the challenges will be doing the 8 inlet trumpets.

The other bigger challenge will be the two sets of 4 pipes to represent the extractor's as I'm thinking about trying to shape them something similar to the photos!

The other challenge/decision will be the rear door; barn door or panel lift?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *
> 
> After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored.
> So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way!
> ...


So that is you process…............Good start on the C cab!................Cheers, Jim


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *
> 
> After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored.
> So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way!
> ...


Yard work and medical appointments do so get in the way of fun in the shed BUT this afternoon I got some time. 
Cut a piece of old TallowWood post for the engine block along with the bottom slice of a piece of Merbau decking for the radiator. 
Next was a length of wide Spotted Gum board cut to the width of the roof for the cabin floor and firewall. 
The top edge of the piece for the firewall was profiled by eye on the bobbin sander. 
And the last task of the day was to rip some 3/4" x 3.5" Spotted Gum for chassis rails. 
Here's the mock-up


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van *
> 
> After finishing off all the prizes for the Boys&Girls Club Christmas Raffle and a wet November "Papa Smurf" "Handy" and I were all starting to become bored.
> So how to fix boredom, start a new project, a challenge, Ford Hot Rod C-Cab Van, with a door way!
> ...


Another overcast almost damp day but "SHED TIME"!
I continued working on the chassis cutting crossmembers for strong and somewhere to mount wheels later. 
The end grain on the sides has been covered with the offcut of the roof timber. 
Now having done the chassis and the van sides the floor can be cut to length with the offcut trimmed to make the rear doors.





































Good progress but that's it for today, the back has given out; heatpack & rest time.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Seats and Consol*

Today has been productive making a set of custom Walnut Armchair Quilted Seats along with a Blackheart Sassafras Consol.

First was to cut 1/2" square strips of the Walnut then round two edges through the 1/8" roundover bit in the router. 
Cut the seat base and back to length before gluing four together. 
The back and base are glued together at about 4deg with a 7/16" thick seat support base added underneath. 
Finally the headrest, side supports, arm and knee cushion are glued in place. 
The whole seats will have a final sand once the glue fully sets.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Seats and Consol*
> 
> Today has been productive making a set of custom Walnut Armchair Quilted Seats along with a Blackheart Sassafras Consol.
> 
> ...


Nice real #4 chairs.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Seats and Consol*
> 
> Today has been productive making a set of custom Walnut Armchair Quilted Seats along with a Blackheart Sassafras Consol.
> 
> ...





> Nice real #4 chairs.
> 
> - Dutchy


Thank you Jan…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Seats and Consol*
> 
> Today has been productive making a set of custom Walnut Armchair Quilted Seats along with a Blackheart Sassafras Consol.
> 
> ...


You guys are getting too bloody clever with seats… Is it padded?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Seats and Consol*
> 
> Today has been productive making a set of custom Walnut Armchair Quilted Seats along with a Blackheart Sassafras Consol.
> 
> ...





> You guys are getting too bloody clever with seats… Is it padded?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The padding is under one's derrière some having more cushioning than others!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Seats and Consol*
> 
> Today has been productive making a set of custom Walnut Armchair Quilted Seats along with a Blackheart Sassafras Consol.
> 
> ...


They look comfy. And it appears you've managed to keep Handy from "testing" the seats, too? Well done, Peter!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

crowie said:


> *Seats and Consol*
> 
> Today has been productive making a set of custom Walnut Armchair Quilted Seats along with a Blackheart Sassafras Consol.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Peter…............Cheers, Jim


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

crowie said:


> *Seats and Consol*
> 
> Today has been productive making a set of custom Walnut Armchair Quilted Seats along with a Blackheart Sassafras Consol.
> 
> ...


Looks great Peter!

Bret


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Rear Mudguards/Fenders*

Rear Mudguards/Fenders…

They are made using two holesaws to create a donut of timber. 
After cutting the donut I clean up the inside on the bobbin sander. 
These are appropriately 4" I.D. x 4.5" O.D. 
Then I added a thin inner backing cut with a holesaw to fit neatly in the donut. 
This added piece allows me to sander the O.D. smooth before adding a 1/8" roundover radius to the outer edge. 
Using the now completed donut I cut a semicircle in the van sides to allow the mudguards/fenders to be fitted together once cut in half.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Rear Mudguards/Fenders*
> 
> Rear Mudguards/Fenders…
> 
> ...


Clever way to make your fenders, Peter! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

crowie said:


> *Rear Mudguards/Fenders*
> 
> Rear Mudguards/Fenders…
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Rear Mudguards/Fenders*
> 
> Rear Mudguards/Fenders…
> 
> ...





> Clever way to make your fenders, Peter! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yes Dave, I have the necessary machines which makes the process relatively easy.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

crowie said:


> *Rear Mudguards/Fenders*
> 
> Rear Mudguards/Fenders…
> 
> ...


Very good method for producing the fenders, Peter…...............Cheers, Jim


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Inlet Trumpets??*

Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??

I need some assistance please ladies and gents.

I've done a sample of two different styles.

The first is 3/8" dowel centre drilled with the top of a wooden golf tee recessed into it.

The second is 1/2" dowel centre drilled with the top of a wooden train finial recessed into it.

Both are fiddly to make as I don't have a lathe and do it all with the drill press & an engineers vee block.



















So with 8 to make, which one?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


Easy… Buy a lathe!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...





> Easy… Buy a lathe!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Plus an extra 3 square metres of floor space (3' x 9'); it's only 2' thick sandstone so if you're offering to make the space Alex; yep I can buy a lathe.


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


I think I would use the golf tee on its own without the dowel.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...





> I think I would use the golf tee on its own without the dowel.
> 
> - Pjonesy


PJ it needs to have a look like that in this photo


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


put them n your drill press and shape them that way.
Dont let on to LBD though I want to see him doing an Cool Hand Luke on the rock under your house.
Just like I did when I helped my son out digging his dungeon.

That's my trusty entrenching tool at work

https://www.lumberjocks.com/robscastle/blog/129508


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...





> I think I would use the golf tee on its own without the dowel.
> - Pjonesy
> 
> PJ it needs to have a look like that in this photo
> ...


And those wheels don't look anything like golf tees.


> put them n your drill press and shape them that way.
> ....
> - robscastle


That's far *too* easy *rc*... I wanna sell *crowie* a *lathe*...

*crowie*, a mini lathe with a over/under combo with one of your other tools could be a solution… after all you'll probably not be turning a .5m diameter bowl…
I've seen mini lathes mounted on a hinged base attached to a wall… there must be a storage space somewhere when not in use, and rest on the bench when used.

You do far too much woodworking to stuff around without a lathe (mini).


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


Alex, Rob has visited my place and seen how little space their is; pretty well no spare room; but since Rob's visited I've filled as much storage area as possible along with a few new tools/machines. 
No way I could ever fit a lathe even a mini-lathe.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...





> ... No way I could ever fit a lathe even a mini-lathe.
> - crowie


Hmmm, maybe under your bed… and do all the *turning* during the day-time.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...





> ... No way I could ever fit a lathe even a mini-lathe.
> - crowie
> 
> Hmmm, maybe under your bed… and do all the *turning* during the day-time.
> ...


I value my marriage more than a mini wood lathe Alex

BUT HOPEFULLY I'll receive some other constructive suggestions from our EU, UK and North American LJ's overnight, thank you


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


GOODMORNING.

Use your drillpress as a lathe. Use an old chissel and make a vertical toolrest on your drill press table. No room required and for small stuff it works great.

Typ -drillpress as a lathe- in YouTube and you get a lot of examples.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


The golf tee looks closer to what you want than the train finial, at least to my eyes. I would start with that.

The drill-press lathe sounds… doable, but perhaps a bit dodgy. But rather than turning with a chisel, could you just use sandpaper to shape the dowel? Seems like it wouldn't take too long if you start with a very coarse grit.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


Thank you for the assistance ladies and gents. 
I might try the golf tee in the 1/2" dowel!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


I think the one on the left, golf tee. And that is a great idea about using the drill press as a verticle lathe. And I bet the sand paper would make fast work of it


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


Hey I just remembered there was a lathe at Cockatoo Dock you may be able to get cheap!

I don't think they got too many bids on it, and Alex should be able to whip up an MDF box to ship it in! along with a puzzle or three!

I am sure one of the four jaws will fit in a box!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Skookum/comments/a5wyg3


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


Thank you Rob. 
I'd saw that lathe when the ship I was on was in the Cockatoo Drydock. 
It was big enough to turn a warships propulsion shaft.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


No problem guys… however, to make the box, even I need better directions and measurements than *15 ton*!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...





> No problem guys… however, to make the box, even I need better directions and measurements than *15 ton*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Here's a starting point Ducky

One of the largest lathes in Australia, 12.2 metres long and weighing an estimated 150 tonnes,


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


Firstly Thank You all the encouraging suggestions and comments, though the lathe is still not an option.

Now back on track with the Inlet Trumpets!
I've gone with the golf tee recessed into a 1/2" dowel. 
I used the centre finder I made at school in the 1960's with a pretty good degree of success. 
I purchased a new different pack of golf tees sorting through them to find the ones with the larger cup across the top. 
It was a 3 stage drilling process in the engineers vee block to make a hole recessed to accept the shortened golf tee; a slow going but I think it's okay.



















I'll space them appropriately later scaling them in height from shortest to tallest.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


Okay, I was on a roll so got stuck into it. 
Marked out the top of the bonnet area for the inlet trumpets. 
Drilled the 8×1/2" holes to the same depth but then had to redrill them with a 13mm drill bit as the dowels were slightly oversize!
The next step was to cut the inlet trumpets to length to step them. I used my metric combination square to make it easier - the first is 38mm, 40mm, 42mm & 44mm being the last. 
Looks pretty good. 
Also I ran the engine block through the router with a roundover bit.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Peter!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...


Things are looking good Peter.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Inlet Trumpets??*
> 
> Inlet Trumpets for on top of the engine block??
> 
> ...





> Things are looking good Peter.
> 
> - Eric





> Nicely done, Peter!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thank you Dave and Eric, I think they'll look okay…

Started working on the dashboard now…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Delivery Van Cockpit *

Delivery Van Cockpit





































The Dashboard done

The Console with T-Bar Shifter done

The Steering Wheel and Pedals done


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


Is your lathe out of order?


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


Looking good, Peter! Happy holidays to you, Papa, and Handy!


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


Coming along nice.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


Nice detail work!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


That is some real nice detail work, Peter…................Cheers, Jim


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...





> Is your lathe out of order?
> 
> - Dutchy


Nothing under tree that's wrapped up that big! So if it's on Santa's Sleigh for delivery tonight I'll be excited to receive the surprise or maybe not?

Merry Christmas Jan to you and your family, stay safe and warm.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve, Ken, Jim, Dave for the encouragement on this fun build.

Merry Christmas to you and your family for a safe and warm festive season with the hope of a brighter 2022.

Blessings from the Great Southern Land.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


i love the hurst shifter handle fits right in to this nice rod looking very good so far :<)))))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...





> i love the hurst shifter handle fits right in to this nice rod looking very good so far :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, No room for misaligned error drilling a 4mm hole in 5mm dowel


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


Looking real cool my friend.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


Great details, coming along with the build.

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


Thank you Tony, Hook, Bud, Eric. 
Merry Christmas gents from The Great Southern Land.


----------



## icemanhank (Jun 30, 2012)

crowie said:


> *Delivery Van Cockpit *
> 
> Delivery Van Cockpit
> 
> ...


Super detail mate!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van*

We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van.





































Handy and Papa Smurf are pleased with today's shed time.

Rear Wheels are TallowWood 
3 5/8" dia x 2 3/4" wide

Front Wheels are Red Gum
2 3/4" dia x 3/4" wide










The proportions are pretty good!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van*
> 
> We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van.
> 
> ...


Without a lathe, well done!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van*
> 
> We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van.
> 
> ...





> Without a lathe, well done!
> 
> - Dutchy


Thank you Jan. 
Hole-saws in the drill press, 
12" Disc Sander & jig,
forstner bits 
plus
a roundover bit in an inverted trim router to make a small table. 
Works pretty well.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van*
> 
> We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van.
> 
> ...


I'm with Jan on this, it's impressive making the wheels without a lathe. Excellent start to the year!


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

crowie said:


> *We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van*
> 
> We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van.
> 
> ...


Sweet. Always nicely done.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

crowie said:


> *We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van*
> 
> We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van.
> 
> ...


Definitely hot rod wheels!


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

crowie said:


> *We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van*
> 
> We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van.
> 
> ...


Well done Crowie, it is amazing what can be achieved without a lathe. Like you I don't have one either.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van*
> 
> We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van.
> 
> ...


Good looking set of wheels. Well done. I like the Red Gum, one of the squirrel pusher / pullers I made was using Red Gum, that is a dense wood and it looks pretty.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

crowie said:


> *We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van*
> 
> We have wheels for the HotRod C-Cab Delivery Van.
> 
> ...


I've watched many a wheel making video with the lathe and to me it's a lot more time consuming and fiddly looking for me any way.
Give me a Hole-saws in the drill press, drum sander and jig for my style of wheels any day, can make them by the dozen and they'll be all the same.
Just my $.02
Looking great Crowie!!!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *

The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.

The rear mudguards/fenders have been cut with a spacer added to the chassis.

Now it was time to do the setout for the wheels and check the stance.




























Hmmmm!
I need to change the frontend widening the front wheels.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *
> 
> The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.
> 
> ...


Looking good Crowe!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *
> 
> The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.
> 
> ...


Almost there.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *
> 
> The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.
> 
> ...





> Looking good Crowe!
> 
> - woodshaver Tony C





> Almost there.
> 
> - Dutchy


Thank you. 
Stay heaps to do!
I'm also considering changing the front wheels??


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *
> 
> The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.
> 
> ...


I like the look of the front wheels, but agree they need to be a bit wider to make it look "right." But it's coming along, Peter!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *
> 
> The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.
> 
> ...


That is coming along nicely Peter. I have to agree, the front wheels need to be pushed out a bit, to get the proper proportions.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *
> 
> The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.
> 
> ...


It is coming together with glue and clamps!!..............Cheers, Jim


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *
> 
> The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.
> 
> ...


Okay I've redone the front cutting the end off then gluing and doweling a wider piece by 9/16" a side.

I think that looks better.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *
> 
> The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.
> 
> ...


Yes, inside of wheels on a straight line, looks like that will work.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *
> 
> The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.
> 
> ...


There you go!


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van is taking shape. *
> 
> The HotRod Ford C-Cab Delivery Fan is taking shape.
> 
> ...


You sure do some wild interesting projects, Warmed up here the last few days to 0, makes heating allot easier,


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers*

*C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers. *

The shop bought headlights weren't big enough at 3/4" dia so I had to make my own.

A 1" long length of 1 1/4" dia Tassie Oak with a 1" forstner recess in one end.

The dome is a 1 1/4" macrame bead (very carefully) cut in half and glued to the other end of the dowel.

I added a 1/4" dowel to mount the headlight to the front chassis.




























I've also made a start on the headers and exhaust.

The manifold is 3-1/2" x 3/4" x 1/4" Spotted Gum with 4off 1-1/2" x 3/8" Tassie Oak dowels with one end cut at 45deg.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers*
> 
> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers. *
> 
> ...


The shop bought headlights weren't big enough at 3/4" dia so I had to make my own.

Zonder een draaibank kun je veel maken, en je leert nog nederlands ook.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers*
> 
> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers. *
> 
> ...





> The shop bought headlights weren't big enough at 3/4" dia so I had to make my own.
> 
> *Zonder een draaibank kun je veel maken, en je leert nog nederlands ook.
> *
> - Dutchy


Thank you Jan…

"without a lathe you can make a lot and you also learn Dutch"


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers*
> 
> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers. *
> 
> ...


Nice, Peter! With the wider stance on the front wheels, and now the larger headlights, I'm really liking the front view of your hot rod.

And a nice lesson in nederlands from Jan, as well!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers*
> 
> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers. *
> 
> ...


You are on your way…nice progress…........Jim


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers*
> 
> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers. *
> 
> ...


I think I've worked out the bulk of the headers/extractors. 
I had increase the manifold thickness to clear the chassis rails. 
They will be terminated on a muffler running under the doorway toward the rear mudguards/fenders.










I used Starbond medium thick clear with accelerator on all the joints.

A combination of the bobbin sander and dremel to round the bends.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers*
> 
> *C-Cab Delivery Van Headlights and Exhaust Headers. *
> 
> ...


Well after a lot of fiddling the headers and exhaust are done both sides.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*C-Cab Delivery Van has rear doors*

C-Cab Delivery Van has rear doors

The doors on the vans I've built in the past have been problematic. 
I like the flush finish doors but the hinging hasn't been acceptable, so a new approach. 
I saw on some of the commercial vans the door hinges are mounted on the outside of the door.

I first added the rear bumper bar and a top hinge plate. I've used 1/4" Tassie Oak dowels glued into the doors and free moving in the top and bottom.

So here goes!




























I still new to clean it all up plus add windows, taillights and number plate; but for the most it's done.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van has rear doors*
> 
> C-Cab Delivery Van has rear doors
> 
> ...


Don't lock up the smurfs.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van has rear doors*
> 
> C-Cab Delivery Van has rear doors
> 
> ...


Hmm. A new approach to the hinges? Looks like they work, plus Handy gets to play Hide & Seek.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van has rear doors*
> 
> C-Cab Delivery Van has rear doors
> 
> ...


Moving right along Peter, neat idea for the rear doors. It looks like it was to be like that.


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

crowie said:


> *C-Cab Delivery Van has rear doors*
> 
> C-Cab Delivery Van has rear doors
> 
> ...


Looks great, good sir.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

*The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!*

The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!























































Now some final sanding then a few coats of my homemade WipeOnPoly as the finish. 
The wheels will be glued in last. 
No too bad a representation of the Delivery Van in the internet photo, if I do say so myself.

And for Tony





































The 3/8" dowels are cut at 45deg and glued with Starbond Clear Medium Thick CA Glue; I've add some two pack epoxy to various areas to strengthen the setup. 
The 4 straight dowels are recessed & glued into the exhaust muffler. 
The manifold was made in two parts, only the outer half being drilled to accept the dowels.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!*
> 
> The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!
> 
> ...


can i get a better picture of the pipes (HEADERS) they look like they turn out GR8 :<)))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!*
> 
> The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!
> 
> ...





> can i get a better picture of the pipes (HEADERS) they look like they turn out GR8 :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thank you Tony, Not as as I would have hoped but they look okay for a play toy…
I'll add a couple of photos later this morning..


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!*
> 
> The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!
> 
> ...


Nice, Peter! What's the destination for this toy?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!*
> 
> The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!
> 
> ...





> Nice, Peter! What's the destination for this toy?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave as I've spent at least 60hrs on the build I'm going to give it to one of the grandsons as a "keepsake" toy.
I have 3 vehicles for our middle daughters 3 boys now…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crowie said:


> *The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!*
> 
> The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!
> 
> ...


thank you, Peter, I think they turned out very nice :<)))


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

crowie said:


> *The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!*
> 
> The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!
> 
> ...


Love it. A beautiful project.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

crowie said:


> *The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!*
> 
> The C-Cab Delivery Van is pretty well finished!
> 
> ...


WOW, looks over the top.


----------

